# Dilitanten mit SPS-Techniker Zeugniss (Fa. Siemens)



## maxi (17 Dezember 2011)

Hatte zwei Bewerber, die gerade so die Digitalen grundfunktionen kennen.
(Die Berwerbungsunterlagen habe ich noch)


Zertifikat Fa. Siemens zum SPS-Techniker

Herr XXX hat am Kurs SPS-Techniker Theorie 2h (Inklusive Prüfungseit) und Praxis 2,5h (Inklusive Prüfungszeit) mit Erfolg teilgenommen.



Frei zur Diskussion


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
lies m
al nochmal nach:
4,5h Kurs inkl. 2 Prüfungen für einen Techniker ist unrealistisch

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

Ic klaube dat isch dei gesummte Prüfungszeit hahaha


----------



## maxi (17 Dezember 2011)

Nochmals zu betonen,
die konnten bei einfachen Fragen halt wirklich nichts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Nochmals zu betonen,
> die konnten bei einfachen Fragen halt wirklich nichts.


Wenn die 4,5 Stunden die gesamt Schulungsdauer war, ist dies ja auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Dezember 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn die 4,5 Stunden die gesamt Schulungsdauer war, ist dies ja auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.



Dann muss beim Maxi die Schulungsdauer in Deutsch aber wesentlich unter dieser Stundenzahl gelegen haben. Und ich dachte die Schulpflicht in Deutschland beträgt 9 Jahre...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

Maxi was glaubst du was du auf solchen Schulungen lernst, du kannst doch nicht
erwarten das du voll ausgebildete Fachleute bekommst. Du bist so verblendet von
Zertifikaten und Zeugnise, das dieses nur noch als die einzigste Richtschnur für dich
gilt. Es gibt auch Fachleute die ohne Diplom erstklassige Arbeit leisten und die mit 
wahre Stümper sein können.


----------



## GLT (17 Dezember 2011)

Ist doch traurig, wenn man Leute einen "wichtigen Wisch" in die Hand drückt u. vorgaukelt, sich damit irgenwo bewerben zu können u. dann beim Vorstellungsgespräch auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## maxi (17 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Maxi was glaubst du was du auf solchen Schulungen lernst, du kannst doch nicht
> erwarten das du voll ausgebildete Fachleute bekommst. Du bist so verblendet von
> Zertifikaten und Zeugnise, das dieses nur noch als die einzigste Richtschnur für dich
> gilt. Es gibt auch Fachleute die ohne Diplom erstklassige Arbeit leisten und die mit
> wahre Stümper sein können.



Ich kenne Dich gar nicht.
So wie ich es mache ist es für meinen Weg sehr gut.
Wie willst Du mich beurteilen?


----------



## Tommi (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Maxi,

also, das ist das, was ich auf die Schnelle zum Thema "SPS-Techniker nach VDMA/ZVEI" recherchiert habe.

http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/start.php?s...nhaltid=2&suchbegriffe=sps&seminarid=11215411 

http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/start.php?s...nhaltid=2&suchbegriffe=sps&seminarid=11215421

Wer war denn der Ausbildungsträger bei Deinen Bewerbern? Direkt Fa. Siemens?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2011)

Wenn man sich die Beschreibung zum SPS-Techniker anschaut, dann ist das auch wenig mehr als die Grundfunktionen.
Die Bewerber deswegen als Dilettanten ist meiner Meinung nach, nicht gerade angebracht.  

SPS gehört auch heute noch zu den Dingen, bei denen üblicherweise "Learning bei Doing" angesagt ist.
Ausbildung findet in der Regel beim Arbeitgeber bzw. manchmal auch hier im Forum statt.

Just my 2 Cent
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Maxi.

Sei doch froh das überhaupt jemand sich bei Euch bewirbt. Die Kenntnisse hast du ja offensichtlich um diese Jungs dann fit zu machen. Fertige Programmierer wirst du a) kaum bekommen und b) nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## waldy (17 Dezember 2011)

Hi maxi, ich habe auhc bei dir mich beworben - und was sehe ich ?
Verreter !!!!!!!!!!!
du hast auf andere Jungst entschieden!!!!
Das kann nicht Wahr sein, was machst du mit mir!!!!!!!!

gruß waldy

P.S. ich warte immer noch auf meine Angebot bei dir abreiten


----------



## Approx (17 Dezember 2011)

Hmm, was ich sehe, sind oft nur die Rechtschreibfehler! Es geht schon bei der Threadüberschrift los. Dilitant soll wohl Dilettant heissen.
Habe eigentlich nur in dieses Thema reingeklickt, weil ich wissen wollte, ob sich die Schreibserei so fortsetzt...
Ansonsten das Thema betreffent, muss ich sagen: Ein SPS-Techiker macht noch keinen Sommer! "Learning by doing" und "Try and error" sind Diejenigen, die uns täglich begleiten!

Gruß Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2011)

Rechtschreibung und Maxi sind nun mal keine Freunde. Das kennen wir ja schon seit langem  .... da hat er bestimmt keine Zertifikat an der Wand hängen .......


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde mir nicht erlauben so zu urteilen.
Ich urteile dann, wenn es sich zeigt, dass keinerlei Engagement von der Person kommt.
Wer sich bemüht und dies auch zeigt, dem wird bei uns und auch bei mir immer geholfen.
Was ich persönlich nicht ausstehen kann, sind Guttenberghs, die sich ihre Lorbeeren aus dem Internet ohne  eigenes dazutun holen wollen.


bike


btw: ich habe kein Siemens Zertifikat, bin ich jetzt draußen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir nicht erlauben so zu urteilen.
> Ich urteile dann, wenn es sich zeigt, dass keinerlei Engagement von der Person kommt.
> Wer sich bemüht und dies auch zeigt, dem wird bei uns und auch bei mir immer geholfen.
> Was ich persönlich nicht ausstehen kann, sind Guttenberghs, die sich ihre Lorbeeren aus dem Internet ohne  eigenes dazutun holen wollen.
> ...




Bei Maxi bist du ohne Zertifikat draussen.ganz weit draussen.......  Ich habe den Überblick verloren wie viele er im Laufe seines Jahres erworben hat.

Und wir haben tatsächlich was gemeinsam.... kein Zertifikat. Ich hoffe da kommt nicht mehr.....


----------



## waldy (17 Dezember 2011)

> btw: ich habe kein Siemens Zertifikat, bin ich jetzt draußen?


 - hast du wirklich kein Drucker zu Hause ? 
Dann druck dir eine Zertifack und alles OK ist 
gruß


----------



## M-Ott (17 Dezember 2011)

Der SPS-Techniker ist - meiner Meinung nach - vom Kenntnisstand eher niedrig anzusetzen, das ist nun einmal so. Zudem ist es so, dass alle Institutionen, die ihn anbieten, wirtschaftliche Interessen haben, mit der Konsequenz, dass diese natürlich nicht möchten, dass zuviele Leute durchfallen, schließlich soll das Geld, das investiert wurde, ja nicht verloren gehen. Leider bedeutet genau das, dass bei den schwächeren Leuten etwas genauer nach Punkten gesucht wird, so dass am Ende Leute dieses Zertifikat haben, die ohne Hilfe noch nicht mal die richtige Buchse an der CPU für den Programmieradapter finden würden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei Maxi bist du ohne Zertifikat draussen.ganz weit draussen.......  Ich habe den Überblick verloren wie viele er im Laufe seines Jahres erworben hat.
> 
> Und wir haben tatsächlich was gemeinsam.... kein Zertifikat. Ich hoffe da kommt nicht mehr.....



Ähm Axel, wir beide waren doch mal auf eine WinCC und WinCC leergang, bist du da leer ausgegangen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2011)

LEERgang.... genau... aber das war doch nur eine Werbeveranstaltung. Gab es da ein Zertifikat ? Mennnnooooooo das hab ich wohl nicht bekommen....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - hast du wirklich kein Drucker zu Hause ?
> Dann druck dir eine Zertifack und alles OK ist
> gruß



#waldy, der Spruch war mal wirklich gut. 





Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> LEERgang.... genau... aber das war doch nur eine Werbeveranstaltung. Gab es da ein Zertifikat ? Mennnnooooooo das hab ich wohl nicht bekommen....



#LiLaStern, alle Siemens Leergänge sind nur reine Werbeveranstaltungen, aber ich hab gerade mal
nachgeschaut, dein Zertifikat habe ich eingesteckt. War wirklich ein Versehen.....ehrlich.  Ich retuschiere
mal deinen Namen raus und Hänge es bei mir auf die Wand, an de Punktzahl muss ich was machen du hast
ja nur 4 von 100 möglichen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ....ja nur 4 von 100 möglichen.




das lag daran, das ich bei der TIA-Veranstaltung sehr skeptisch war und nicht gleich über beide Ohren in TIA verliebt wie Du


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

Neh daran kann es nicht gelegen haben, das war doch weit vor TIA, da waren wir noch Jung und Schön. 
Jetzt sind wir ja nur noch schön.


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2011)

*Heiliger Onan ....*

Hallo,



			
				Rostiger Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> da waren wir noch Jung und Schön. Jetzt sind wir ja nur noch schön.



Irrtum, heute seid Ihr beide nur noch "und"

@maxi : Versuche es doch mal mit einem Deutschkurs bei der VHS, die Bewerbung eines Legasthenikers landet bei mir sofort im Papierkorb. Dann brauchst Du auch nicht mehr auf jedes Zertifikat zu on...nieren, Dir fehlt jede Fähigkeit zu einer verbalen oder schriftlichen Kommunikation mit Kunden oder Mitarbeitern..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mariob (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
zum Statement von QM ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Oder wer im Glashaus sitzt..... (sitzen wir da nicht alle?).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				mariob schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wer im Glashaus sitzt..... (sitzen wir da nicht alle?).



Jeder sitzt, in welcher Weise auch immer, im Glashaus... Ich auch, das ist mir klar.

Aber den Stein, den verbuddele ich immer recht tief, also außerhalb meiner Reichweite ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mariob (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
@QM, 100% ACK! Leider, ich mag solche Nummern eigentlich auch nicht.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Proxy (18 Dezember 2011)

Was seid ihr den für Leute ... da fehlen mir langsam echt alle Worte. Wenn jemand eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, ist das nicht schön aber O.K. Vielleicht steckt er euch in vielen anderen Dingen in die Tasche z.B. soziales Verhalten, wo es öfters hier einigen Mangelt (vielleicht aus der ehm. DDR? da Mangelgesellschaft gewohnt?)
Verarscht ihr auch Leute die im Rollstuhl sitzen oder Leute die stottern?

@Topic 
 Finde Zertifikate auch schlecht, lieber lese ich Arbeitszeugnisse und bilde mir dann ein Urteil bzw. kann diese Leute einarbeiten. Es ist jedoch so, je besser sie sein sollen von Anfang an - umso teuerer sind die Mitarbeiter.
Deswegen schaut nicht alle auf Noten und sonstiges den viele können auf so was super lernen sind aber sonst naja sagen wir mal nicht die hellsten Leuchten da draußen


----------



## Deltal (18 Dezember 2011)

Mir stellt sich die Frage was jetzt schlimmer ist: das Leute ohne Ahnung so einen Zettel bekommen oder dass es in Firmen teilweise mehr zählt wieviele dieser bunten Zettel in der Bewerbermappe sind.
Was denkt ihr wer den Punkt bekommt, wenn da schöne Siemens Zertifikate in der Mappe ist oder der Satz "Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme von S7 Systemen" im Bewerbungsschreiben? 
Für jemanden, der ohne Fachkenntnisse Bewerber einordnen muss ist so ein Zertifikat immer besser, denn dort hat ja ein "unabhängiger" schon vorrher geprüft was der Bewerber so draufhat.

Aber das wird ja schon im Schulsystem so vermittelt: "lernt mal fleißig für eure Arbeiten auswendig, dann bekommt ihr gute Noten". Prüfen ob jemand es wirklich verstanden hat sitzt heute einfach nicht mehr drin!


----------



## mariob (18 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
@ Proxy, nun stell Dir mal vor, Du hast jahrelang als Strippenzieher irgendwo geknufft, bist arbeitswillig, kein schlechter Kerl, hast aber auch begriffen das es so für Dich nicht weitergehen sollte. Die Firma hat dichtgemacht, die Gelegenheit ist günstig, vor Rechnern hat man wenig Angst. in Unwissenheit nimmt man einen SPS Lehrgang, wo auch immer. Jedenfalls bekommt man immer und überall ein Zertifikat und das schlimme ist das die Anbieter alles durchschleifen schon um des Rufes und der damit verbundenen potentiellen Kundschaft willen.
Zurück zum Strippenzieher, der ist lernwillig aber ohne Praxis, bewirbt sich jetzt irgendwo. Das so eine Bewerbung nach hinten losgeht ist sicher den meisten hier klar.
Als zukünftiger Chef weiß ich das ein Bewerbungsgespräch wenig aussagekräftig auf den Menschen im allgemeinen ist. Dieses  Wissen und mein korrektes Verhalten gegenüber meiner potentiellen und gegenwärtigen Mitarbeiter nennt man Sozialkompetenz.
Nun dieser Satz:


> Vielleicht steckt er euch in vielen anderen Dingen in die Tasche z.B.  soziales Verhalten, wo es öfters hier einigen Mangelt (vielleicht aus  der ehm. DDR?


Eben diese Sozialkompetenz verbietet es, auch anonym, über Menschen herzuziehen über die ich nichts weiß. Das als erstes, und man setzt noch einen drauf und demontiert sich mit seiner Rechtschreibschwäche selbst, es ist keine Schande einen Duden am Platz liegen zu haben und diesen zu benutzen. Und ein Programmiersystem legt auch Wert auf korrekte Rechtschreibung, wenn auch nur mit sehr begrenzten Wortschatz. Im übrigen komme ich aus der DDR, Du solltest mal mit solchen Leuten etwas kommunizieren, dann kriegst Du sehr schnell mit das alles nicht so ist, wie sogar teilweise in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien dargestellt.

Sorry, mußte mal sein
Mario


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (18 Dezember 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Zertifikat Fa. Siemens zum SPS-Techniker
> 
> Herr XXX hat am Kurs SPS-Techniker Theorie 2h (Inklusive Prüfungseit) und Praxis 2,5h (Inklusive Prüfungszeit) mit Erfolg teilgenommen.



Bei diesem Threat krieg ich echte Stehhaare..

Also erstens dauert der SPS Techniker bei Siemens mit Prüfung 14 Tage und die Zeitangabe 2 bzw 2,5h ist die reine Prüfungszeit.. Wenn du hier schon über deine Bewerber lästerst, solltest du dir die Bewerbungsunterlagen vielleicht erstmal richtig durchlesen. Und es ist für *jeden* aus der Branche klar, das der SPS Techniker nur der Grundstein ist! Wir hier alle schreiben ist es learning-by-doing.

Wie war das denn bei deinem Führerschein?? Du hast doch sicherlich einen.. ist ja eine Art Zertifikat. 12 Abende Theorie und ca. 20 mal 45min Praxis. Und danach behauptest du wohl mit geschwollener Brust, das du Autofahren kannst.. wa?? Bei allen Lehrgängen, Veranstalltungen oder was auch immer macht man nur die ersten Schritte. Laufenlernen muß man aber selber. Google doch mal nach dem SPS Techiker Rahmenlehrplan. Dann hättest du als guter Arbeitgeber, der Personalgespräche mit Bewerbern führt wissen müssen, was man da lernt und was nicht.. Oder guckst bu bei alles Zetteln und Zertifikaten nur auf die Überschrift.. Du hast doch bestimmt ein Zertifikat, auf dem "Facility Manager" steht, nur um auf deiner Visitenkarte "Manager" stehen zu haben..

Du schreibst hier auch nur, das du zwei schlechte Bewerber hattest. Vielleicht war ja schon die Stellenanzeige schlecht!! 

P.S. Ich fand die Lehrgänge bei Siemens eigentlich immer ganz gut und informativ..

MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Was seid ihr den für Leute ... da fehlen mir langsam echt alle Worte. Wenn jemand eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, ist das nicht schön aber O.K. Vielleicht steckt er euch in vielen anderen Dingen in die Tasche z.B. soziales Verhalten, wo es öfters hier einigen Mangelt (vielleicht aus der ehm. DDR? da Mangelgesellschaft gewohnt?)
> Verarscht ihr auch Leute die im Rollstuhl sitzen oder Leute die stottern?



Für nahezu jeden Browser gibt es ein Plugin für Rechtschreibkorrektur.
Von daher finde ich es es ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders angebracht, auf der einen Seite Bewerber gleich mit dem Begriff Dilettanten zu belegen aber auf der anderen Seite selber nicht mal simple Tools zu benutzen.
In vielen Beurteilungsbögen, die ich kenne, gibt es Rechtschreibung, Ausdruck und Stilsicherheit als Kriterien.

Grüße aus dem Glashaus im Steinbruch 

Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Hatte zwei Bewerber, die gerade so die Digitalen grundfunktionen kennen.
> (Die Berwerbungsunterlagen habe ich noch)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich, wie so jemand Personalverantwortung bekommen kann, der weder in der Lage 
eine Bewerbung richtig zu interpretieren noch die nötige Diskretion an den Tag legt, die eine
solche Position erfordert. Nein er gibt dieses sogar noch zur Diskussion in einen öffentlichen Forum. 
Wenn da eine fachliche Kompetenz in Personal angelegenheiten vorhanden ist, werden die richtigen
Bewerber eingeladen, die für die stelle, aufgrund der Bewerbung in frage kommen. Dh ich suche einen
Fachmann schaue ich mir seine Ausbildung an und wo er tätig war, passt es nicht zu meinen Anforderungs-
profil, lade ich diese Person nicht ein. 

Meiner Meinung geschieht es Maxi recht, das er für so einen saudummen Thread eine Retourkutsche 
bekommt.

Im übrigen ist mir die Rechtschreibung egal, da bin ich nicht besser wie Maxi oder waldy.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Dezember 2011)

Jetzt mußte ich mir diesen Thread auch mal durchlesen ...



maxi schrieb:


> Ich kenne Dich gar nicht.
> So wie ich es mache ist es für meinen Weg sehr gut.
> Wie willst Du mich beurteilen?


Wenn es so wie du es machst für sich gut ist dann mach so weiter und beschwer dich nicht ...!
Allerdings ist die Art wie du schreibst und was du schreibst schon dazu geeignet, dich zu beurteilen ... 

Was den Inhalt dieses Thread selbst angeht so kann ich Helmuts letztem Beitrag nur zustimmen.
Da ich selber auch schon ein paar Einstellungen getätigt habe trifft nach meiner Meinung der folgende Satz die Sache am Besten :





> ... passt es nicht zu meinen Anforderungsprofil, lade ich diese Person nicht ein.


... weil mir für alles andere meine Zeit auch zu schade wäre.
Ansonsten sollte man sich über seine Anforderungs-Kriterien im Vorfeld schon klar sein und sie entsprechend formulieren - dann bekommt man auch die richtigen Bewerbungen ...

Gruß
Larry

Achja : und die Rechtschreib-Diskussion hier in dem Thread fand ich über die Maßen albern ...


----------



## Geminon (19 Dezember 2011)

Bei den Lehrgänge für SPS-Techniker gibts auch himmelweite Unterschiede.
Meine Ausbildung zum SPS-Techniker lief 6 Monate und da war auch S5 mit dabei.
Solche Tageveranstaltungen wie bei Siemens sind eigendlich nur gut zum rein schnuppern. Ich hab das mit Codesys genauso gehabt. 2 Tage reichen nicht mal richtig für die Grundlagen.


----------



## M-Ott (19 Dezember 2011)

Geminon schrieb:


> Solche Tageveranstaltungen wie bei Siemens sind eigendlich nur gut zum rein schnuppern.


Siemens bietet nicht nur Tages-"Lehrgänge" an. Soweit ich weiß, handelt es sich bei den Tageslehrgängen ausschließlich um die Prüfung, da muss man sich das nötige Wissen vorher selber aneignen. Ansonsten bietet Siemens (wenn ich mich nicht irre) zweiwöchige Kurse mit abschließender Prüfung an. Diese Prüfung sollte bei allen Anbietern und systemunabhängig immer mehr oder weniger die gleichen Themenfelder abdecken und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung (auch ich habe den SPS-Techniker gemacht, da man Leute wie maxi ja mit vielen bunten Zetteln viel besser beeindrucken kann, als mit Erfahrung) sagen, dass der Stand, der bei der Prüfung zum SPS-Techniker abgefragt wird, relativ niedrig ist und auf keinen Fall ausreicht, um freihändig eine komplette Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen. Viel weiter, als bis zur Analogwertverarbeitung kommt man nicht, indirekte Adressierung kommt überhaupt nicht vor und das meiste läuft in KOP/FUP ab, so dass man also auch nicht lernt, Dinge in AWL (oder SCL) zu schreiben, respektive zu verstehen.
Ich bin der Meinung, diese Qualifikation wird viel zu hoch bewertet, ist aber leider das einzige Zertifikat, dass mehr aussagt, als "... hat 40 h in unseren Lehrgangsräumlichkeiten verbracht." Jeder, der ein Jahr echte Programmiererfahrung gesammelt hat, kann mehr, als in dieser Prüfung abgefragt wird, aber leider zählen in Deutschland offensichtlich bunte Zettel immer noch mehr als Erfahrung. Wer sich alleine auf Zertifikate verlässt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er dabei auf die Nase fällt.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie so jemand Personalverantwortung bekommen kann, der weder in der Lage
> eine Bewerbung richtig zu interpretieren noch die nötige Diskretion an den Tag legt, die eine
> solche Position erfordert. Nein er gibt dieses sogar noch zur Diskussion in einen öffentlichen Forum.



Thats It.

Mal ganz pauschal gesagt, ohne jemanden hier drin angreifen zu wollen *(auch nicht den Themenstarter)*.....

Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass es doch häufig der Fall ist, dass sich Programmierer masslos überschätzen. 
Gerne sieht man sich als die Spitze des Eisbergs, wo doch alle Anderen nur Müll programmieren. Ist allerdings nicht nur ein
Effekt der Softwareentwicklung sondern der Automation im Allgemeinen. Wie es in anderen Branchen aussieht kann ich persönlich nicht beurteilen.
Liegt evtl. nicht mal an der Branche sondern am Menschen....

Das Beispiel dieses Threads zeigt in etwa diese Entwicklung auf.
Der junge Bewerber wird sich wohl kaum als Fachmann bzw. Allwissend bezeichnet haben. 
Jeder von uns, hat ganz ganz ganz klein angefangen. Ich mag mich noch an meine erste Stunde SPS-Technik an der Schule erinnern.
Das war ein Gaudi. Da haben sich alle gegenseitig mit grossen Augen angeschaut.
Ich bin meinem damaligen Arbeitgeber sehr Dankbar, dass ich die Möglichkeit erhalten habe, mich zu Entwickeln.

Betreffend Diplome...
Es stimmt prinzipiell schon, dass ein Diplom nicht viel über die Fähigkeiten eines Arbeitnehmers aussagt.
Was es allerdings in den *meissten* Fällen aussagt ist, dass die Person ein gewisses Interesse für die Materie entwickelt
bzw. ein Engagement an den Tag legt um sich im beruflichen Alltag weiter zu entwickeln.
Was heutzutage leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist.
Ist doch schön zu sehen, dass jemand neben dem Beruf noch weitere Kurse belegt, um sein Wissen zu erweitern. 
OK, vielleicht wurde die Geschichte vom Arbeitgeber eingefädelt. Allerdings weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung was es heisst, 
3 Jahre neben dem beruflichen Alltag noch an den Wochenenden zur Schule zu gehen. Ohne wirkliche Motivation 
sich seinen Platz zu erkämpfen bzw. ohne wirkliches Interesse an der Materie machst Du das nicht mit. 

Und genau diese Bereitschaft kann ein Diplom mitunter nachweisen. Denn ohne Bereitschaft, kein Diplom.
Allerdings gilt das natürlich nur im Verhältnis zum Diplom selber. Ist halt die Frage wieviel Zeitaufwand jemand für ein Diplom aufbringen musste
bzw. wie sich der Teilnehmer einbringen musste.

Meine Meinung. 

Grüsse aus der verschneiten Schweiz.

(Bin ich als Schweizer betreffend der Rechtschreibdiskussion entschuldigt??)


----------



## RobiHerb (19 Dezember 2011)

Da wir schon am Stammtisch sitzen, ich hatte nur angeklickt, weil mich das Bildchen von Schnick und Schnack an KIM II aus Korea erinnerte. 

Der Rest ist sowieso alles Lotterie für mich. Ich habe schon neue Kollegen auf dem ersten Blick so oft falsch (+ /-) eingeschätzt, dass ich froh bin, nicht Personal Verantwortung zu haben. Und wenn ich mich an meine erste Stelle erinnere, bin ich noch heute froh, dass sie mich nicht nach 6 Wochen wieder vor die Tür gesetzt haben (trotz TU Diplom mit 1).


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Dezember 2011)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Da wir schon am Stammtisch sitzen, ich hatte nur angeklickt, weil mich das Bildchen von Schnick und Schnack an KIM II aus Korea erinnerte.



Ob der in seinem Leben jemals ein Leibchen der schweizer Fussball-Nationalmannschaft anhatte..... Ich wage zu bezweifeln


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2011)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> (Bin ich als Schweizer betreffend der Rechtschreibdiskussion entschuldigt??)



Nein, aber ist schon klasse, dass Schweizer auch schreiben können. 


Zu den Diplomen noch der Hinweis, dass man als Personaler es sau schwer ist, jemanden zu beurteilen nur nach der Nase.
Wonach soll denn sonst beurteilt werden? 
Doch es stimmt:
Papier ist gedultig
Ich kenne das Problem, leider.
Inzwischen muss ich das nicht mehr tun, Gott sei dank.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Nein, aber ist schon klasse, dass Schweizer auch schreiben können.
> 
> 
> Zu den Diplomen noch der Hinweis, dass man als Personaler es sau schwer ist, jemanden zu beurteilen nur nach der Nase.
> ...





bike schrieb:


> Nein, aber ist schon klasse, dass Schweizer auch schreiben können.


fahrräder offensichtlich nicht, auch grammatikalisch ist das oben gebotene sehr anspruchsvoll...


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> fahrräder offensichtlich nicht, auch grammatikalisch ist das oben gebotene sehr anspruchsvoll...



Ich kenne mich vierlagig nicht aus, daher kann ich deinen Hinweis nicht sinnvoll zuordnen.

Ich verwende dreilagig, das sehr sinnvoll ist.


bike


btw bike hat wie schon mitgeteilt nichts mit Fahrrad zu tun sieh hier: http://www.mikethebike.com/

Edit: war gerade bei real, habe vierlagig gekauft, werde  über die Erfahrung berichten


----------



## waldy (19 Dezember 2011)

hi Leute, ich habe da alle Aussage ( fast ) durchgelesen, aber da fehlt unsere hauptperson - maxi .
Was ist passiert weiter mit beider Bewerber, was meint darüber jetzt selber maxi ?

Kann man nicht ganze Zeit - ohne hauptperson hier sehr lange diskutieren, ohne seiner Aussager anhören.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich vierlagig nicht aus, daher kann ich deinen Hinweis nicht sinnvoll zuordnen.
> 
> Ich verwende dreilagig, das sehr sinnvoll ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ein richtiger Schenkelklopfer, hast du einen Gagschreiber im Hintergrund ?


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein richtiger Schenkelklopfer, hast du einen Gagschreiber im Hintergrund ?



Heisst heutzutage doch modern:

Ghostwriter

;-)


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein richtiger Schenkelklopfer, hast du einen Gagschreiber im Hintergrund ?



Ne, eigentlich nicht.
Ich kann allein schreiben und muss auch nicht meinen Nick ändern. 
Außerdem habe ich vermutlich etwas mehr von dem, das dir fehlt? 
Wobei ich keine Psychose mein 


bike


P.S: sei doch friedlich es ist doch Weihnachten bald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2011)

Was du hast möchte ich garnicht haben, Arroganz steht nicht jedem. 

Du könntest mir mal per PN deine Adresse senden, für den faulen Apfel,
ich denke den hast du sicher.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Dezember 2011)

Man sollte diesen Fred umtaufen...

"Bewerbungen zum Publikumsliebling 2011"

@rusty nail, ging ned in deine Richtung ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Edit: war gerade bei real, habe vierlagig gekauft, werde  über die Erfahrung berichten



Kamille oder Aloe Vera?


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2011)

> Zitat von *bike*
> 
> 
> Edit: war gerade bei real, habe vierlagig gekauft, werde über die Erfahrung berichten


 - hm, interessant, wie würde Bericht von bike aussehen  nach Spätere Zeit.
Ungefähr so " habe das probiert - jetzt ich bin Schwanger " 

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (27 Dezember 2011)

hho ho, so
maxi macht mich langsam fertig.
Was ist doch endlich mit meine Bewerbung bei maxi ?
Maxi, und warum ingorierst und mich maxiu.

gruß waldy


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - hm, interessant, wie würde Bericht von bike aussehen  nach Spätere Zeit.
> Ungefähr so " habe das probiert - jetzt ich bin Schwanger "
> 
> gruß waldy



Nein, aber es gibt keine sinnvollen Grund von drei- auf vierlagig umzusteigen.

bike


----------

